

How to End A First Pitch - scottbrit
http://life-longlearner.com/how-to-end-a-first-pitch-and-owning-the-sale/

======
namank
A well overdue post!

I haven't done sales in 6 years but that feeling of no callback never leaves
you. It's like when you go on an exciting date but nothing ever becomes of it.

